# transmission will not engage from PArk to drive unless I put it in 2nd first..??



## gentlejax2 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am buying a 93 GXE for $800....pretty good shape for a $800 car...cant complain...

It has had the tranny rebuilt....well....When car is started and in park..then placed in D, it will not move...

you must drop it down to 2nd and then push it back into D for it to move...

as long as its not put in park then the tranny moves the car...

He told me it was some bushings and maybe linkage...

can someone give me some info or parts to try to find...? 

I only spend a short amount of time but I am buying it...but this will need to be fixed..

thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Shift Linkage bushing is bad/gone $6 part 30 minutes to replace.


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

I did this repair about a year ago. 

The Nissan part # is 34552-D4000. I ordered the part from the local Nissan Dealer. It set me back $2.96.

The job isn't too hard. I put my car on jackstands, crawled under the car and removed the heat shield above the catalytic convertor. The old bushing was gone (as in missing completely).


----------

